# A127 diner meet list



## 204driver

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine


----------



## SBerlyn

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn


----------



## stuart5760

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760


----------



## ajmanby

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760 
5. Aaron (ajmanby)


----------



## Gandi

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760 
5. Aaron (ajmanby)
6. Gandi (Possibly)


----------



## ajmanby

may be worth putting details in the 1st post, place, date and time


----------



## carlgreen

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760
5. Aaron (ajmanby)
6. Gandi (Possibly) 
7.carlgreen (possibly with sister and bro in law)


----------



## alexf

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760
5. Aaron (ajmanby)
6. Gandi (Possibly) 
7.carlgreen (possibly with sister and bro in law)
8. Alexf


----------



## 204driver

Any more up for this!!!????


----------



## stu197

Can you put me down please,but is dependent on date for me.


----------



## ChrisJD

1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760
5. Aaron (ajmanby)
6. Gandi (Possibly)
7.carlgreen (possibly with sister and bro in law)
8. Alexf
9. ChrisJD
10. FiestaGirlie


----------



## FiestaGirlie

Just checking all is still okay for this meet as it's gone a bit quiet.

What are the final details, i.e times, etc?

Thanks

Clare


----------



## SBerlyn

I'm still up for this, will leave it to 204driver to decide details 

S


----------



## 204driver

*A127 diner meet sunday 21st march 11am onwards*

Its on mate! Details above!: Got a area of the car park gonna be coned off for us!


----------



## ChrisJD

Good good. Would be nice if the weather turns out as good as this weekend was.

Chris.


----------



## Gleammachine

Will the Autosmart guy be there Sunday? need some Finish desperately.


----------



## Wizard

I will try and roll up, see you all Sunday.
:thumb:


1. 204driver
2. Gleamachine
3. SBerlyn
4. Stuart5760
5. Aaron (ajmanby)
6. Gandi (Possibly)
7.carlgreen (possibly with sister and bro in law)
8. Alexf
9. ChrisJD
10. FiestaGirlie
11. Wizard


----------



## SBerlyn

I'm going to have a look through my shed tonight for any bulk stuff I'd like to sell but haven't got room for - it's likely to be:

Demonshine (5l x 1)
Triplewax 5L (better than you'd think - I use it almost all the time!) (5l x 1)
Simoniz Wash & Wax (5l x 2) - gets good reviews but I have far too much shampoo

All will be going cheap as I need the space in my garage.

Also, a few other bits inc. Red Mist 500ml new.

Let me know in advance if you want anything 

S


----------



## SBerlyn

Also, had a bit of a clearout:

One Earlex wet/dry hoover - not an extraction vac but can apparently suck water/spillages up. Have only ever used dry. Very light amateur use, max 2hours. £25
Decent fatmax toolbag - the big, useful one. As new, with shoulder strap. £20


----------



## chapo

Will try to make this meet will be my first,


----------



## 204driver

Just spoke to Mark the owner of the diner to give him rough numbers so he can reserve a big enough area of the car park . Just wondering what cars everyone will be arriving in? I'm gonna be bringing my MK 2 Golf GTI! See you there from 11, Paul


----------



## stuart5760

I'm bringing a Fiesta ST - Needs a clean! Lets hope the weather picks up tomorrow.


----------



## Gleammachine

Will be in the Hiasche, takes up no more room than the average car though.

Weathers meant to be good tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisJD

If the weather is good, I'll get the EVO out, if not it'll be in a Focus. Clare (FiestaGirlie) might go in her Fiesta ST, or with me.

Chris.


----------



## ajmanby

i'll be in my mk1 FRS hopefully it wont rain tomorrow!


----------



## SBerlyn

I'll be in my Vauxhall Agila 

S


----------



## SBerlyn

Also, a bit of a bump on the above stuff for sale; will bring the fatmax anyway if anyone wants it, but I don't want to hamper my already slow car with 5L containers if nobody wants the stuff!

S


----------



## jamesmut

All being well I should be there! And I'll be driving this :


----------



## SBerlyn

Oh yes, lovely job James 

Now to think about what I need from you!

S


----------



## jamesmut

SBerlyn said:


> Oh yes, lovely job James
> 
> Now to think about what I need from you!
> 
> S


Just bring your wallet - I'll take good care of it!:lol:


----------



## SBerlyn

Haha I'm not actually sure I need much as I've had some pretty big spends recently, but I'll have a looksy.

What cloths do you sell? Have standard ones but if you do any plush/glass/drying ones, I'm sure they'd be handy. Same with applicators?

S


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Not the Autosmart van, must not go, must not go, must not go, must not go. :lol:

Is this the postcode?

SS12 9HZ


----------



## 204driver

Yes that is the post code. Takes around 15 mins from the M25 junction of the A127:thumb:


----------



## stu197

Did anyone take any pictures from this meet??

I really wanted too go this meet but thanks too a late night drunken kebab on friday night,I have been bed ridden since with food poisoning,never eating a kebab again.


----------



## SBerlyn

No pics taken AFAIK, but thanks to all who showed up, to James for bringing the AS wagon and to Paul for arranging it 

S


----------



## jamesmut

I don't think any pics were taken. Was good to put a few faces to names!!


----------



## SBerlyn

Oh yeah, James - can I have some of your *Pink snowfoam*?

/waits for the orders to start rolling in


----------



## jamesmut

SBerlyn said:


> Oh yeah, James - can I have some of your *Pink snowfoam*?
> 
> /waits for the orders to start rolling in


It'll only work on certain colour cars you know!!:devil:


----------



## SBerlyn

Ahhhh yes, must be used on pink cars, sorry, so that rules out most of the DW masses.

These look strikingly similar to something you showed me today:

http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=219

How ironic; even the presentation is the same...

S


----------



## ChrisJD

I meant to take the camera, but completely forgot.

Nice to meet all those that went and put faces to names.

Would be good to get a few more people along to another meet.

Chris.


----------



## Gandi

Sorry i didnt make this peeps i had a Fish Tank Crisis


----------



## alexf

Will there be another meet in the near future?


----------



## stu197

Hopfully another can be arranged for the up and coming summer months.I'll make sure I'll attend this one.


----------



## stuart5760

As in previous posts, nice to put some faces to names. Thanks to Paul for arranging this meet and will look forward to future local meets.


----------



## jamesmut

SBerlyn said:


> Ahhhh yes, must be used on pink cars, sorry, so that rules out most of the DW masses.
> 
> These look strikingly similar to something you showed me today:
> 
> http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=219
> 
> How ironic; even the presentation is the same...
> 
> S


Good spot - I've adjusted my price upwards accordingly!!!!


----------



## SBerlyn

F$ck, shot myself in the foot there!

Does that mean that for telling you, I'm entitled to, say... 5 free? 

S


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Sorry I couldn't make it, was watching the premiership unfold. lol


----------



## jamesmut

SBerlyn said:


> F, shot myself in the foot there!
> 
> Does that mean that for telling you, I'm entitled to, say... 5 free?
> 
> S


No it means you owe me a fiver for the one you got yesterday!:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine

Good to say hi to a few members, bit dissapointing about the numbers but hopefully any future ones can be a bit more productive, if a bit more interest next time some other things can be introduced.


----------



## 204driver

Shame that a lot didn't turn up, but i'm planning on setting a date for another one in the summer:thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

Sorry i couldnt make it, it coincided with The Fast Show at Santa Pod


----------

